# Call to Order - PFF Rules - All Voting Members



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

If jspooney could open in a word of prayer, I'd like to call a PFF meeting of the whole regarding an important forum decorum issue:

There has been way too many feet in pictures up in here! I know some of you got a thing for feet and I'm willing to make an exception for those of the feminine variety, assuming proper care and polish is present. But, you dudes posting nasty, curled up, spent too many years pitching or blocking or kicking, fungus ridden, bunion laden, long toe nail having, spider bitten feet got to stop!

Thankfully, most of us have a belly to conceal our feet for vertical pictures and we keep our shirts on. (If, by chance, our shirt's lunch stains offend you, please accept my sincere apologies.) For those of you without said feet covering, KEEP YOUR SHOES ON or adjust the camera angle.

So say me......





...........................


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Here here, fire up the grill and pass the steaks!!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

You mean like these? Just a little barefoot running for ya...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Good Lord. No examples, please. You can just link the other posts if somebody needs some clarification.

We're going to have to really get tough with the punishments here to prohibit this type of blatant behavior.





...............


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow yes in deed


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh my, I'll be extra careful. No one needs to see these ole piggies.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

should we vote with our Feet ???? just kidding


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

It kills me looking at all the kayak guys pictures. They always post their feet in the picture. Every single one of them looks like Helen Keller gave them a pedicure


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Them some dirty digits bro!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Takin a big ole crap, too... 

Happy Thursday, y'all.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yellow River victim.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

What kind of animal owns that hoof?


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Some feet pictures are worth posting with proper care and polish?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

PaulBoydenCustoms said:


> It kills me looking at all the kayak guys pictures. They always post their feet in the picture. Every single one of them looks like Helen Keller gave them a pedicure


 They are limited on storage space so instead of a gaff.....well now you know.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

And I was made fun of for getting pedicures. Mmmmmmkay.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> And I was made fun of for getting pedicures. Mmmmmmkay.


Yes, you were.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> And I was made fun of for getting pedicures. Mmmmmmkay.


 Yes I remember well. We were calling for your man card to be pulled.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm not the only man on here who has paid to get beaten and rubbed on by a tiny Asian woman. Looking at you, military guys. Marines and sailors in particular.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

:whistling:


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

John B. said:


> Takin a big ole crap, too...
> 
> Happy Thursday, y'all.


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much information


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> And I was made fun of for getting pedicures. Mmmmmmkay.



If I remember correctly, you got made fun of because you admitted it.....

Like a moped man. They may be fun, not that I would know, but don't let your friends see you on one.



..............


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

swhiting said:


> If I remember correctly, you got made fun of because you admitted it.....
> 
> Like a moped man. They may be fun, not that I would know, but don't let your friends see you on one.
> 
> ...


Keep digging that hole deeper and deeper.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Dear Lord, thank you for this fungus filled thread. Help us to step up and kick this habit of posting feet pictures. May we have those who will toe the line and not flip flop. We pray for the soles of each person who does not follow, and ask you to put a boot in their, well, never mind. Amen.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Lets see anyone top mine took 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Ron... that which as been seen cannot be unseen. :001_huh: That pic should have come with a warning. lol :yes::whistling:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

See the red thats not paint went out this am its fin wear. Mike,where you been hiding?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Dear Lord, thank you for this fungus filled thread. Help us to step up and kick this habit of posting feet pictures. May we have those who will toe the line and not flip flop. We pray for the soles of each person who does not follow, and ask you to put a boot in their, well, never mind. Amen.


38 and as she stood behind him at his feet weeping, she began to wet his feet with her tears. Then she wiped them with her hair, kissed them and poured perfume on them. 39 When the Pharisee who had invited him saw this, he said to himself, "If this man were a prophet, he would know who is touching him and what kind of woman she is--that she is a sinner." 40 Jesus answered him, "Simon, I have something to tell you." "Tell me, teacher," he said. 41 "Two men owed money to a certain moneylender. One owed him five hundred denarii, and the other fifty. 42 Neither of them had the money to pay him back, so he canceled the debts of both. Now which of them will love him more?" 43 Simon replied, "I suppose the one who had the bigger debt canceled." "You have judged correctly," Jesus said. 44 Then he turned toward the woman and said to Simon, "Do you see this woman? I came into your house. You did not give me any water for my feet, but she wet my feet with her tears and wiped them with her hair. 45 You did not give me a kiss, but this woman, from the time I entered, has not stopped kissing my feet. 46 You did not put oil on my head, but she has poured perfume on my feet. 47 Therefore, I tell you, her many sins have been forgiven--for she loved much. But he who has been forgiven little loves little." 48 Then Jesus said to her, "Your sins are forgiven." 49 The other guests began to say among themselves, "Who is this who even forgives sins?" 50 Jesus said to the woman, "Your faith has saved you; go in peace."
AMEN


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Mine got crud, your are just dirty


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sealark said:


> Mine got crud, your are just dirty


Whaaaaat!
You could eat off those toes. Your just jealous cause I got a double!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Foot AIDS (MRSA) from a couple of years back. It hurt...


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I think I'm going to need some therapy after that.....

When I get back, I'll be nominating some of yall for the ban list and that puss laden nasty foot going on the perma-banned list.


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

Sooo? Where are the ladies feet? With or without the toenail polish is fine.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I think you folks fell into Swhiting's TRAP!!!!

He has a man's ugly foot fetish. He posted what he did and everyone took it hook line and sinker. LOL!!!! 

Whiteing - I think I may tease you and just take a picture of my pinky toe and post it. If your nice I may just take a video and wiggle it. LOL!!!!!!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Sweet feet.... what a wonderful treat..... whether in the cold or in the heat...... you just cannot beat.... a picture of them feet. 


But, really, I agree with the OP..... some of them feet would make for a great horror flick. O*D*W


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I take it that y'all aren't on Dick Morris's speed dial. He likes his feet clean and tidy.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

five toes is the minimum.

does anyone out there have six?

jack


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have 4 on one foot..!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Can I tell you I saw the movie called Happy Feet.
I saw Bigfoot swimming at the beach during the Blues show yesterday.
Hehe...no more from me.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Bad


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Good


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah you downloaded that from an internet search. DO YOU NOT KNOW THE RULES?

Sealark does have some nasty feet, though, and I saw them in real life.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Can't even enjoy a food picture without getting toe jam....

This is out of control. Kayakers, Recipe section, food reports. What's next, hunting section?


.................


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's one for you foot fetish folk.

Note to self: Diabetics should seek medical attention immediately when stepping on a rusty piece of tin!

And no this is not my hoof. Friend of a friend.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

neighborhood's goin' to hell, next thing'll be jock rash and bent junk. please, no pics! this is a family channel.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

John B. said:


> Takin a big ole crap, too...
> 
> Happy Thursday, y'all.


I call BS, If your crap was that big, your toes would be curled.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike Moore said:


> Here's one for you foot fetish folk.
> 
> Note to self: Diabetics should seek medical attention immediately when stepping on a rusty piece of tin!
> 
> And no this is not my hoof. Friend of a friend.



DANG!!! Looks like a double barrel! Yepper diabetics need to stay on top of things....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya'll wanna see some hideous feet, check out Phil from DD. I saw an episode the other day and boy, he's got some weird uns!!! Only pic I found was this.....


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

So I'm scrolling down and admiring these two nice slot redfish then, BAM, right there in front of my eyes...

Kayak section again, and he ain't even in a kayak!






...........................


----------

